# Random tip doubling



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I was looking at my weekly tip total and noticed it jumped by $6. Great, I thought but then I couldn't find the tips. I looked back to see if a previous day's passenger had added one and didn't find one but saw that o got $6 in tips on Wednesday and it says $12 at the top. I saw this one day before too last week. I'm positive neither occurred on top match day and I received the doubled one last week so I assume I will this week too.

My questions are, has anyone else gotten this and are they going to make me pay it back when/ if they notice?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I was looking at my weekly tip total and noticed it jumped by $6. Great, I thought but then I couldn't find the tips. I looked back to see if a previous day's passenger had added one and didn't find one but saw that o got $6 in tips on Wednesday and it says $12 at the top. I saw this one day before too last week. I'm positive neither occurred on top match day and I received the doubled one last week so I assume I will this week too.
> 
> My questions are, has anyone else gotten this and are they going to make me pay it back when/ if they notice?


Uber technology.
Mystery disappearing tips.

YET THE DOUBLING SOFTWARE DOUBLES THE VANISHED TIPS !

Theft should be Synchronized!!!


----------

